# still loving the fall bite



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

Had another great weekend! Even caught a bunch fishing in the hurricane on Saturday. The bass are not relating to the shore or dropoffs, or structure. They are schooling on the flats in 2 to 4 feet of water. If you catch one, you usually cath a couple more in the same area. They arne't hitting anything slow. Not a single bite on worms or jigs. Spinnerbaits and rattletraps seem to be the ticket. 

The one at night was a real hawg! Caught it an hour after dark, in 2ft of water, on a spinnerbait. Wish my camerawomen was with me


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm with you on the fall bite. I dig it....when the wind isnt whipping at 35 miles an hour after 3 days of rain! The weather has sucked for me this fall so far. I finally got out on a good weather day yesterday and got myself into a few nice fish. It doesn't match the freakish sized LMB that wtrprfr1 has a pic of (8 lb fish?) in this thread, but I still wanted to post it up.


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

Great fish!!! I'm loving the fall bite now that the weather has calmed down and i can get out on some nice sunny days. I've caught my two biggest bass in the fall the past two years and I'm hoping I can get into another monster this year.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Bucketmouth, I have no idea what you're talking about, that is a gorgeous smallmouth. What a mean looking SOB. Gorgeous. 

Wtrprf1, see, you post pictures like that, and make me think about breaking the rod out a couple of more time this year. I hung it up last week due to 5 outings without hits. It's my second year fishing, and I couldn't turn anything on these last few weeks, so I said screw it... Thanks for the tips though, they might just get me back out. I kind of picked up on it that they've been roaming. I had zero action Sunday EXCEPT for one retrieve, when I decided to crank a spinnerbaits quickly, in a very erratic fashion. When I slowed down, I noticed a wake cruising behind my bait, then I darted off. Are you burning spinnerbaits? Man, i hate asking for info, I feel it's important to earn&learn, but after a couple of weeks of zero fish, I needed some tips. I reached out to FishingRedHawk too, who was kind enough to provide me with some tips, but I'd also like to hear a bit more about your spinnerbait presentations if you don't mind. Fishing from the bank is also killing me... Maybe a kayak next year. 

Great looking fish guys, I hope you both have continues success, and keep the pics coming!


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

Rybo, It's seems to me that this time of year the bite is either on, or not. Friday, I caught a bunch, and the big one at night. Saturday in 40 mile an hour winds was even better than Friday, numbers wise anyhow. Sunday I fished for 4 hours without a bite. Most of the fish have been on a steady retreive, somewhere between a slow roll and burning. The big one was caught with a retreive just fast enough to wake the bait. I've been bass fishing for 40 some years, and almost every year my biggest bass come in October and November. The latest pics have almost convinced my brother in law to get out of his tree stand and go fishing with me. Bucket Mouth, awsome fish, someday I would like to do some smallie fishing.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks guys. That fish went 18 inches. I didnt weigh it but I would venture to say max 3 lbs. Like I said, no where near the size of that night bass taht wtrprfr1 posted. Did you weight or measure that fish?

Here is a pic of another fall bass. This one came last year and is my second biggest smallie ever. I think I caught it in the end of September 2008. I dont have a picture of my biggest one unfortunately. I don't weigh the fish, I just put a tape measure on em. One day I might break down and by a digital scale. I have a fish de-liar but it is my Grandpa's so god only knows how old it is and I don't trust its weighing accuracy. This one went a touch over 19" but was absolutely fat.


----------



## mack34 (May 4, 2009)

Hey wtrprfr1, I resemble that brother-in-law. I will kill my buck on Friday, then be ready to fish all weekend! Everyone else, this man does not kid,..he catches huge bass every year. That one on Friday evening is a HOG! Good job Bro!

****** (carp slayer)


----------



## bigspence09 (Jun 18, 2009)

hey guys where r the hogs hitten? and what r they goin after?


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

Dont have a scale either. It's hard taking a picture of yourself with a cell phone at night, that anyone can actually see. By the time I got one I wanted to get her back in water right away, so no measurement. Best guess would be 24" and maybe 7 - 7 1/2 lbs. Hope you feel better, ******, we will be down there all weekend, if the Grandson isn't born Thurday or Friday.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I hate taking pics of myself holding fish too. I've never had to do it at night though. I am still in awe of the size of that largemouth. A true beast.

Here's a pic of me with a LMB a touch over 20" from last November. Camera angles like this one don't do the fish any justice. I'm really not too excited in the picture.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice bass guys, Bucket Mouth I remember when you caught that samllie and I think you also got a nice pike as well. Keep the bass pics coming!!! FFBG


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Yep FFBG. The pike was actually from a different day if I recall correctly, but I did catch them fairly close to each other date-wise.

I took phisherman down to one of my head stash spots today. He pulled out a beauty 20" LMB. I would say somewhere between 4.5 and 5 lbs. I hope that he either posts the picture or sends it to me so I can post it up. I pulled in a 17" but it looked like a minnow next to his.


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

That's a great picture. It's good to know there are other addicts out there. I get as excited now, catching a lunker, as I did when I caught my first one when, I was 9 years old. By the way that was in 1972, middle of the day, in April, on a black hula popper


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Both are nice fish but that bottom one is a SLOB!


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

The brother in law put down his bow, and picked up his baitcaster. Saturday, the same conditions as the last couple of weekends. WINDY. He threw nothing but a chatterbait and caught seven nice bass. 4 over 5 pounds, including this 24" 7 pounder. His personal best. 

I caught a couple of 5 pounders throwing the spinnerbait. Same presentation, working the flats. I most likely wouldn't have been outfished, but I had to spend most of my time fighting the wind, to keep him on the fish. The fall bite is definetly the best bite of the year imho.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I went to a lake in Michigan last Sunday in search of some musky or big bass pr0n but didn't catch $#@T!

I went to a little stretch of river that I like to fish last saturday and caught a few. Nothing worth posting in the thread though.

Looks like you guys had an incredible day.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

what am i doing wrong?


----------

